# TUG sales database



## lin (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a newbie and trying to establish a good asking price for our timeshare.  In a portion of an article entitled "What is your timeshare worth?" it was suggested to "check the TUG sales database."  I'm having trouble locating this database.  Is it just where TUG members list their timeshares for sale, or is there a database that actually lists what the specific timeshares sold for?  That is what I was hoping for and what would be more beneficial.  We're trying to sell our South Florida timeshare (NAME OF RESORT DELETED - BevL - MODERATOR) quickly as we've never used our week, other than the initial week when you go on the cruise, etc. that they hook you with (we're really not planner type people, plus we've added twin toddlers to our family since acquiring this timeshare, so our budget won't allow this type of expenditure anytime soon).


----------



## BevL (Dec 21, 2006)

Lin:

First off, welcome to TUG.  I've taken the liberty of editing your post as we have fairly strict guidelines with respect to advertising and naming the resort you are trying to sell falls outside those guidelines.

To find the Historical Sales Database, go to the Tug Resort Databases link at the top of the page.  If you click there, you will see the "Historical Sales" link.  You will need the passwords given to you when you joined to access that information.

I hope this is helpful.  

Bev


----------



## debraxh (Dec 21, 2006)

*try ebay too*

Look for completed auctions for your resort on ebay, or keep on eye on any in progress.  I've found these to be more helpful than the Tug historical sales because they're more current.

Good luck!


----------



## philemer (Dec 21, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> Look for completed auctions for your resort on ebay, or keep on eye on any in progress.  I've found these to be more helpful than the Tug historical sales because they're more current.
> 
> Good luck!


Agreed. I'd forgotten the database was still there!! The problem with checking sales on ebay is you can only go back abt. two weeks. 

I think it would be OK if the OP asked what Tuggers would 'think' a certain t/s week is worth. Happens all the time. The usual answer is 10% to 25% of your purchase price (if bought from the developer).  Just watch your wording. Let me know if this is incorrect Bev.

Phil


----------

